# which atitool should i use



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2006)

i have a good from stock cooled asus ti4200 (64mb 4x agp)have gotten it to 340/580 want to find the sheer max which atitool should i use (i have used nvtools/coolbits and thats what i got) thanks for any help (goota squeeze the every last drop outta this thing till i get my ati x800gto or x1600 512mb havnt decided yet)
btw no temp monitoring on the card :/


----------



## powerup (Aug 30, 2006)

cdawall said:


> i have a good from stock cooled asus ti4200 (64mb 4x agp)have gotten it to 340/580 want to find the sheer max which atitool should i use (i have used nvtools/coolbits and thats what i got) thanks for any help (goota squeeze the every last drop outta this thing till i get my ati x800gto or x1600 512mb havnt decided yet)
> btw no temp monitoring on the card :/



Your a lucky person. I owned a Ti 4200 128MB before upgrading. No ATI TOOL worked for it, it just showed core: 0.00MHZ Memory: 0.00MHZ. Your better off with rivatuner or coolbits, also you can do this

This will only work with speeds of

*VGA Core Clock: 252.0 MHz      
VGA Memory Clock: 513.0 MHz *


*Download Rivatuner*





*Go to NVStrap driver. Pick custom, than pick Ti 4800*





*Restart the computer*


*Than go to your nvidia panel*





*GeForce4 Ti 4200  * 
w/ AGP 8X                  
Vertices per Second: *113 Million*
Fill Rate: *4 Billion AA Samples/Sec*.
Operations per Second: *1.03 Trillion*
Memory Bandwidth: *8GB/Sec.*
Maximum Memory: 128MB

*
Ti 4800*
Vertices per Second: *136 Million*
Fill Rate: *4.8 Billion AA Samples/Sec*.
Operations per Second: *1.23 Trillion*
Memory Bandwidth: *10.4GB/Sec*.
Maximum Memory: 128MB​


----------



## cdawall (Aug 30, 2006)

so whats this do exactly upgrade the bus or something :? cunfused alot but thanks for the help oh and the 0.00mhz crap i got that to when i tried atitool but i did the find max thing and it uped the mhz (well past what i had decided was safe) oh and umm i uped the v. on the agp bus does this help oc the card it let me hit 340mhz core (@1.75v) over the 332mhz i got w/ the stock 1.65v i normally run

oh and i have a 64mb w/4x agp card will this still work???


----------

